# Spider Sound?



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Im looking for a spider sound fx, But have no idea what sound a giant spider should make!

Do spiders hiss? Im looking for a single spider sound; Any ideas?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have 2 mp3 files of very spidery sounds.One is a spider attack & the other is spiders in a cave,they were created by other members here & shared here,not sure were here, i saved them,PM me & I can send them to you.I think they are the best i've heard- as for spidery attacking sounds......


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> I have 2 mp3 files of very spidery sounds.One is a spider attack & the other is spiders in a cave,they were created by other members here & shared here,not sure were here, i saved them,PM me & I can send them to you.I think they are the best i've heard- as for spidery attacking sounds......


Those both sound great . I PM'd you. Thanks Dark.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

me to, just playing the waiting game now...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Dar lord i got the spider files they are great, i will never need another one.
Thank you so much for sending them to me.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to pass them along to ya all & that they work for you !!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*EyeGor, not sure if you still need this......

.... spider sound FX.*

HauntAudio.com


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Halloweenie1 - 
That was perfect! thanks for the post.

Cab


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here ia another...not really a "spider" sound, but sounds you expect to hear when alot of spiders are around..listen to the whole thing, you'll see what I mean...

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Spider Madness.mp3


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

*Creepy*

Meltdown211, wow... those are absolutely perfect sounds for my haunt! Creeped me right out! Thankyou. The spider sounds are awesome guys, I will add some of each to my haunt this year.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

glad you likey! Happy to help!


----------

